# A few Q's about Growing a Tied Up Topknot



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

No, don't trim it. The curly wings will soon be long enough to be tied into the band. And band, band, band. This protects the hair while it is growing.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

What Arreau said. Don't trim them. You want to do two little devil horns until it is long enough to put into one center band.


----------



## FunkyPuppy (Jan 27, 2011)

Thank you Arreau and CM. At what age do most puppies get their first bands usually? Also, the only bands i have are the rubber bands similar to orthodontic bands... they are excellent for client dogs, but seem pretty 'catchy', and definitely tear the hair. Should i get a different brand? Maybe those elastics they have at the feedstore for horses? 

do either of you have a photo of puppy's first devil horns?


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

FunkyPuppy said:


> Thank you Arreau and CM. At what age do most puppies get their first bands usually? Also, the only bands i have are the rubber bands similar to orthodontic bands... they are excellent for client dogs, but seem pretty 'catchy', and definitely tear the hair. Should i get a different brand? Maybe those elastics they have at the feedstore for horses?
> 
> do either of you have a photo of puppy's first devil horns?


Laineeltd.com sells good bands. Tiger's hair went into 1 single band at 7 months.

ETA: Tiger at 6 months in devil horns. I did not own him prior to 6 months so I don't have any baby pictures of him in devil horns. I'm not sure how old most puppies are when you can begin the devil horns.


----------



## vtomblin (Jul 18, 2010)

Put in the horns as soon as you can. It's like training. If she scratches them out (and some hair) best to do it when the hair is short.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

opcorn: Following along... Vinnie's TK is growing out right now too. It's about four inches, but those little "wings" as you call them are driving me nuts too. His "eyebrows" from having a shorter TK are just about long enough to get into his horns. I love playing with that long hair!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Yes, I agree with CM. Lainee has latex bands that do not break the hair like elastic does. I have no photos of Quincy with devil horns. I just began tying up one single pony at about four months old.


----------



## Hektor (Apr 16, 2011)

I was wondering if its time for Naomi to have her topknot tied up. 

Do you think that her topknot is grown enough? 

And if it is, what sould I do, one or two horns?

Any pictures to help me do this???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Horns are they way to go .. one above each eye 

I only have a pic of Foxxy with horns, but she is in cords so it doesn't really show the horns very well.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> Yes, I agree with CM. Lainee has latex bands that do not break the hair like elastic does. I have no photos of Quincy with devil horns. I just began tying up one single pony at about four months old.


Arreau - I was on their website and have really thought about ordering some bands from them. What size do you normally get?


----------

